# Living In Queretaro



## sanantonio (Aug 10, 2009)

My husband and I are Texans living in Queretro. (Job related) We'd like to meet ot

others in town but have been unable to find a newcomers or welcome club here. 

The web address for newcomers in queretaro is not working properly as I have 

been unable to send emails to them. Any help is appreciated


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome. I'm in Chapala, so can't help with things specific to your request; other than to suggest that you keep trying that site. You might also keep your eyes open at local watering holes, English language movie houses, etc. When you hear English, don't be afraid to introduce yourself.


----------



## jimgkiss (Aug 25, 2009)

*how do I reply to a post?*

How do I reply to a post. Tried to reply to QROdave and it said something like I can't reply to a URL till after I've made 4 posts.....I don't get it. Tks, Jim Gordon



RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome. I'm in Chapala, so can't help with things specific to your request; other than to suggest that you keep trying that site. You might also keep your eyes open at local watering holes, English language movie houses, etc. When you hear English, don't be afraid to introduce yourself.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you click on the person's username, you will open a box where you can click on their 'public profile'. There, you can send a Visitor Message. Later, after you have made more posts, you will be able to send a Private Message by using the box that opens when you click on a username.
Once upon a time, we were from Morganton, NC, among other places.


----------



## jimgkiss (Aug 25, 2009)

*are you still in Queretaro?*

My wife and are are coming down for a visit this winter to check out possible wintering locations. If you are still in Queretaro, we'd love to be able to talk to you. Thanks, Jim Gordon (and Laura Frisbie) Asheville, NC




sanantonio said:


> My husband and I are Texans living in Queretro. (Job related) We'd like to meet ot
> 
> others in town but have been unable to find a newcomers or welcome club here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

Send me a PM, I would be happy to put you in touch with either the newcomers group (I was at their coffee social 2 days ago) or with some expats living downtown Querétaro. If you don't have enough posts to send a PM yet, you can also contact me via the email that is in my signature. 

My name is Ray. Que tenga un buen día.


----------



## sanantonio (Aug 10, 2009)

*Still In Queretaro*



jimgkiss said:


> My wife and are are coming down for a visit this winter to check out possible wintering locations. If you are still in Queretaro, we'd love to be able to talk to you. Thanks, Jim Gordon (and Laura Frisbie) Asheville, NC


Yes, we are still in Queretaro. Let us know when you will be in town. If we are still here we can get together.


----------



## ramses47 (Mar 18, 2013)

I am so excited to have found this forum. I am planning on moving to Queretaro with my wife and son. I am currently investigating how to get my papers and all that good stuff.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ramses47 said:


> I am so excited to have found this forum. I am planning on moving to Queretaro with my wife and son. I am currently investigating how to get my papers and all that good stuff.


Welcome to Queretaro!


----------



## ramses47 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Check the search function for the username guatagringo. I believe that he and his family have just moved to Queretaro from Guatamala.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> Check the search function for the username guatagringo. I believe that he and his family have just moved to Queretaro from Guatamala.


That should be Guat*e*******. He's just moved from Guat*e*mala to Querétaro.


----------

